
The 2019 Ig Nobel Prize Winners - emptybits
https://www.improbable.com/ig-about/the-2019-winners/
======
huhtenberg
Say all that you want, but the "cubed-shaped poo" _is_ an interesting
phenomenon. Seriously, how can a contraption with no right angles produce a
cube by extrusion?

~~~
enneff
I mean the scats are not really cubes, they’re cubic. They don’t have sharp
edges. The explanation given in the paper makes sense, and is indeed
fascinating!

------
gwern
The saliva paper:
[https://www.gwern.net/docs/biology/1995-watanabe.pdf](https://www.gwern.net/docs/biology/1995-watanabe.pdf)

------
airocker
Does the first one somewhat imply postmen work naked in France? Lol

~~~
AstralStorm
Free prostate exams. Enough said. (Or perhaps thermal camera.)

Still, weird they'd pursue that. I think we had enough data on this already.
Specifically on conscripts.

------
RickJWagner
Ah, educational. I had the wrong idea about the Ig Nobel prizes, until I
followed the link to 'About the Igs'. I now see they're a good thing, really.

~~~
vmilner
Testing which country’s paper money is best at transmitting dangerous
bacteria, seems perfectly reasonable to me.

~~~
smnrchrds
The joke is considering it an economics paper.

------
TwoBit
The money bacteria thing is a good study. Doesn't belong here.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Why aren't the others?

------
MelodyConcerto
Yeah the Chemistry Ignobel wasn't deserved; that seems like it could have
relevance to the right pediatricians.

That Engineering Prize as well! What?! I'm reasonably sure parents would adore
such a marvel of engineering... assuming all concerns are addressed.

